# Instrucciones: imperativo / infinitivo



## horusankh

Hola:

Tengo una duda, cuando estudié gramática en la escuela me enseñaron que la manera de contruir el imperativo para "vosotros" era sustituyendo la "*r*" del infinitivo con "*d*", excepto en verbos reflexivos, en los que simplemente se quitaba. 

Hasta aquí todo bien, mi pregunta es que últimamente, cuando he ido a España, cuando han venido amigos de allá, y en los programas de televisión españoles que se ven por acá veo que usan el infinitivo como si fuera imperativo, es decir: "vamos, empeza*r* a comer antes de que se enfríe", "conta*r*me cómo os ha ido", "abriga*r*os, hace mucho frío", en lugar de "empeza*d*", "conta*d*me", "abrigaos". Y de hecho no creo haberlo oído ni una sola vez de la forma como pensaba que era correcta, y sin embargo, en el DRAE sigue apareciendo con "d" y no aparece con "r".

¿Podría alguien explicarme si tal vez es que simplemente lo oigo mal? Pero no lo sé, porque cuando dicen algo como "a*d*ministrar" o "a*d*mitir", sí puedo distinguir bien la "d".

Gracias anticipadas por aclararme esta duda.

Saludos.




Mi


----------



## lamartus

No, no lo oyes mal. Generalmente la gente usa la terminación "r" para el imperativo y a mí me suena tan mal como a ti. No sé realmente por qué lo hacen pero es muy habitual oír eso.
¿Alguien se explica por qué?


----------



## atenea_84

No es que lo oigas mal, es que se suele decir así, en los contextos informales y cotidianos, aunque no se considera correcto. En un contexto más formal, o al escribir (a no ser que sea escribir en un contexto informal, como hablar con un amigo por el MSN, por ejemplo), sí que se usa como te lo enseñaron a ti, que es la única forma correcta y admitida actualmente. Supongo que la otra forma acabará por admitirse con el tiempo, ya que su uso está bastante extendido.


----------



## horusankh

Gracias, Lamartus y Atenea, por vuestras respuestas, (espero que no os ofendais porque os hablo de vosotros aunque sea mexicano)

Me alegro de que no estoy perdiendo el oído, aunque sí me daría tristeza si se llegara a perder la forma que ahora es correcta, porque usar el infinitivo, por lo menos a mí, me suena como hacían hablar a los pieles rojas en los cuentos o las caricaturas, algo así como: "jao, caras pálidas, vosotros fumar la pipa de la paz". Aclaro que de ninguna manera me estoy burlando, explico simplemente que cuando lo oigo en infinitivo, me suena así.

Pero bueno, ni puedo hacer nada, ni creo tener el derecho de hacerlo, ya que no soy español, y si en realidad está en camino de desaparecer, ojalá que se tarde mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Dudu678

Como bien te han dicho, en el habla coloquial se pierde esa _d_, pasando a usarse el infinitivo. Muy correcto no es, pero ya hemos asumido que la gente habla así. Es una lástima... lo peor es que hay incluso personas que desconocen la forma correcta.


----------



## lamartus

Sí, es una pena, pero hay que seguir usándolo a ver si contagiamos a los que están a nuestro alrededor. 

Un saludo a todos.

Lamartus (que casi tienen dominado su leísmo gracias a estos foros)


----------



## horusankh

Gracias Dudu:

Pues sí, como dije al principio, incluso he notado que es común que se diga hasta por televisión, y contra eso es difícil luchar.

Saludos.


----------



## Cecilio

Yo pronuncio la "d" del imperativo plural y conozco a muchas personas que la pronuncian aquí en Valencia. Es cierto que se escucha muchas veces la terminación en "r" pero no creo que pueda considerarse un uso tan general.


----------



## Dudu678

Debe de ser por regiones. Aquí definitivamente mucha gente (yo diría mayoría) utiliza el infinitivo.


----------



## chaquira16

Hola a todos.
Se puede usar la forma del infinitivo para expresar mandato pero su construcción exige que le preceda una preposición:
¡A callar! ¡Niños: a dormir!
Es correcta , además de frecuente en nuestro idioma por estos pagos peninsulares.
Lo habitual en la lengua formal es Cállense, cállaos, además de las citadas, es decir con terminación  en -d.
Saludos
Carmen


----------



## Jellby

horusankh said:


> Hasta aquí todo bien, mi pregunta es que últimamente, cuando he ido a España, cuando han venido amigos de allá, y en los programas de televisión españoles que se ven por acá veo que usan el infinitivo como si fuera imperativo, es decir: "vamos, empeza*r* a comer antes de que se enfríe", "conta*r*me cómo os ha ido", "abriga*r*os, hace mucho frío", en lugar de "empeza*d*", "conta*d*me", "abrigaos". Y de hecho no creo haberlo oído ni una sola vez de la forma como pensaba que era correcta, y sin embargo, en el DRAE sigue apareciendo con "d" y no aparece con "r".



Por si no queda claro: es un error, es un error, es un error... Y el hecho de que sea frecuente no lo hace menos erróneo (como el uso de "dijistes" o "habían patatas").

El imperativo de "vosotros" siempre termina en "d". Y:
La segunda persona del plural del imperativo vosotros pierde la _-d_ final cuando se le añade el enclítico _os_; así, _estad + os_ = _estaos_ (y no _estados_): _Estaos quietos_. Es excepción la forma _idos_, imperativo poco usado de _irse_.

Repito: "contarme cómo os ha ido" y "abrigaros, hace mucho frío" son sendos *errores*.


----------



## jmx

Jellby said:


> Por si no queda claro: es un error, es un error, es un error... Y el hecho de que sea frecuente no lo hace menos erróneo (como el uso de "dijistes" o "habían patatas").
> 
> El imperativo de "vosotros" siempre termina en "d". Y:
> La segunda persona del plural del imperativo vosotros pierde la _-d_ final cuando se le añade el enclítico _os_; así, _estad + os_ = _estaos_ (y no _estados_): _Estaos quietos_. Es excepción la forma _idos_, imperativo poco usado de _irse_.
> 
> Repito: "contarme cómo os ha ido" y "abrigaros, hace mucho frío" son sendos *errores*.


Ahora sólo nos falta saber *por qué* son errores.


----------



## Dudu678

jmartins said:


> Ahora sólo nos falta saber *por qué* son errores.


Yo creo que está claro. ¿Te refieres a por qué es incorrecto gramaticalmente? ¿O quizá quieres decir que nos falta saber por qué se han comenzado a cometer estos errores?


----------



## jmx

Dudu678 said:


> Yo creo que está claro. ¿Te refieres a por qué es incorrecto gramaticalmente? ¿O quizá quieres decir que nos falta saber por qué se han comenzado a cometer estos errores?


Vamos a ver, se me ocurren varias posibilidades de por qué se considera incorrecta esta construcción o cualquier otra :

- Porque nadie la usa (en este caso parece que no es eso)
- Porque un señor (o más de uno) escribió un libro donde decía que es un error
- Porque no se usa en el país X o en la ciudad Y
- Porque no la usa la gente fina y selecta
- Porque hay que hablar siempre igual que si estuviésemos escribiendo
- Porque hay que hablar siempre igual que en el siglo XVI
- Porque sí
- etc. etc.

Alguna de estas será la explicación del "error".


----------



## Dudu678

¿Qué tal porque es incorrecto gramaticalmente?

El idioma es como es, y luego cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera. Pero un estudiante extranjero, por ejemplo, que aprenda nuestro idioma va a aprender a usar el imperativo de la forma correcta. Luego quizá, al ver que otros lo utilizan mal, comience a utilizarlo él también mal.

Si empezamos a aceptar cada uno nuestra propia gramática y a hablar como nos dé la gana después de un tiempo no seríamos capaces de entendernos con nadie.

_Pero yo quiero sobre esto no más discutir. _

¿Suena raro? ¿Será incorrecto? ¿Porque lo usa poca gente? ¿Porque sólo los finolis lo dicen de otra forma? ¿Porque no estoy escribiendo? ¿Porque en el siglo XVI no se diría así? ¿Porque sí? No, porque es incorrecto. Fíjate que hasta cuesta entenderlo.


----------



## xOoeL

La explicación del error son las tablas de conjugaciones de los verbos.  De todas formas, como "vosotros" sólo se utiliza en España, se supone que si todos los españoles dijeran "Niños, ¡dejar eso!" no sería muy difícil hacerlo "legal".  Yo preferiría que no pasase eso.


----------



## jmx

Dudu678 said:


> ¿Qué tal porque es incorrecto gramaticalmente?


Donde Jellby decía "es un error", tú dices "es incorrecto gramaticalmente". O sea, has cambiado de términos, pero la explicación sigue brillando por su ausencia.



Dudu678 said:


> El idioma es como es, y luego cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera.


Efectivamente, el lenguaje es como es, como lo usan sus hablantes, pero precisamente lo que estáis diciendo es "el lenguaje no debería ser com es", o sea, justo lo contrario.


----------



## Cecilio

Dudu678 said:


> Como bien te han dicho, en el habla coloquial se pierde esa _d_, pasando a usarse el infinitivo. Muy correcto no es, pero ya hemos asumido que la gente habla así. Es una lástima... lo peor es que hay incluso personas que desconocen la forma correcta.



Yo tiendo a evitar los términos "correcto" o "error" cuando me refiero a usos lingüísticos. Son términos muy resbaladizos.

Por otra parte, las frases que subrayo en el texto de Dudu me parecen muy inexactas. La "d" se pierde solo en algunas hablas coloquiales, no en todas. Yo no he asumido que la gente habla así porque conozco a muchísima gente que no habla así. En estas frases hay un exceso claro de generalización. Lo importante al analizar los usos lingüísticos es describirlos de la manera más exacta.


----------



## Dudu678

Son muy resbaladizos, pero en esta ocasión tengo la plena convicción de que es incorrecto, que es de lo que se trata este hilo.

Mi frase es inexacta, sí, pero también hay que saberla leer. Quiero decir con mi frase, que en un habla culta nunca se pierde esa _"d_", y que es en el habla coloquial donde se pierde esa _"d"_, pasando a usarse el infinitivo. Esto quiere decir, que de ocurrir en alguna parte, es ahí donde ocurre, claro.

Gracias por el apunte, de todas formas.


----------



## xOoeL

Bueno, es que a veces es difícil no generalizar.  Somos ciudadanos del mundo, pero cada uno vive en una ciudad y es muy difícil saber qué es típico sólo de allí y qué ocurre en todos lados*.

En Córdoba también se suele a reemplazar esa "d" por una "r".  Yo no .  Supongo que la mayoría de mis conciudadanos pensarán que eso pasa en todos lados, sobre todo cuando también lo ven en la televisión**.  

*Yo no supe que palabras como "pego" y "perol" (como "jira") sólo se usaban en mi ciudad/región hasta ya bien grandecito.  Lo mismo con "telera" en la mayoría de España y un largo etcétera.
**Véase el hilo de los saloncitos y corrillos .


----------



## jmx

No voy a meterme más por ahora en el tema del normativismo, pero dejo constancia de que en Aragón nunca en mi vida he oído a nadie, de ningún nivel educativo, usar un imperativo acabado en 'd'.


----------



## Dudu678

Es que no se trata del nivel educativo. Se trata del registro que se emplee al hablar.


----------



## jmx

Dudu678 said:


> Es que no se trata del nivel educativo. Se trata del registro que se emplee al hablar.


Bueno, pero qué registro es ese que yo nunca oigo más que a los actores y locutores de TV. ¿ No te referirás a "hablar en registro escrito" ? ;-)

EDIT: Y que conste que aunque una expresión sólo la usen los analfabetos, sigue sin estar justificado que sea "incorrecta".


----------



## Dudu678

En absoluto. Acabamos de hablar de generalizaciones y ya estás asumiendo que sólo se escribe así. Mira:



Cecilio said:


> Yo no he asumido que la gente habla así porque conozco a muchísima gente que no habla así.



Y aunque a mí no me conoce personalmente, yo tampoco hablo así. 

Lo que he dicho, y creo que no cabe interpretación, es que en el habla coloquial se pueden encontrar varias formas, existiendo únicamente una válida para el registro más refinado, si quieres, por no llamarlo culto.

Por eso no hablo del lenguaje escrito, donde efectivamente es más habitual encontrarlo correctamente, porque por ejemplo en un foro cualquiera (este precisamente no es buen ejemplo) encontrarás a gente escribiéndolo.

Ah, y... la televisión es una referencia horrorosa. Tomarla como norma es un grave error.


----------



## Cecilio

Dudu678 said:


> la televisión es una referencia horrorosa. Tomarla como norma es un grave error.



No necesariamente. La televisión no es por definición un lugar en el que se hable 'mal'. Es cierto que algunos programas parecen alentar ciertas maneras de expresarse que pudiéramos considerar 'no normativas', pero no sé si sirve de mucho descalificar por completo al medio. En gran medida, lo que sale en televisión es reflejo de lo que hay en la sociedad. Y, en gran medida también, la televisión es un elemento de difusión de la lengua estándar. Yo no recuerdo un presentador de noticias cuya manera de hablar me haya parecido inaceptable. Todo lo contrario. Generalizar es muy fácil, pero no sé si sirve de mucho.


----------



## heidita

jmartins said:


> Donde Jellby decía "es un error", tú dices "es incorrecto gramaticalmente". O sea, has cambiado de términos, pero la explicación sigue brillando por su ausencia.
> 
> Efectivamente, el lenguaje es como es, como lo usan sus hablantes, pero precisamente lo que estáis diciendo es "el lenguaje no debería ser com es", o sea, justo lo contrario.


 
¿Debemos entonces cambiar la conjugación porque la gente no la usa bien?

No creo que la explicación del error _brille por su ausencia_: es incorrecto gramaticalmente porque la conjugación del verbo español en imperativo termina en *d*. No hay nada más que añadir a eso.


----------



## Jellby

Conviene señalar que muchas de las personas que pronuncian la "r" lo hacen a sabiendas de que lo correcto es con "d" (o sin nada), y así lo escriben. Creo que a menudo es simplemente un rasgo de pronunciación, ya que la pronunciación "correcta" suena afectada y casi pedante en lenguaje coloquial. El mismo fenómeno hace que se diga "echao p'alante" en lugar de "echado para adelante", yo no tacharía a nadie de ignorante o inculto por decir lo primero en una conversación informal, pero sí en una comunicación formal o por escrito. Lo mismo con el imperativo.


----------



## Argónida

Jellby said:


> Conviene señalar que muchas de las personas que pronuncian la "r" lo hacen a sabiendas de que lo correcto es con "d" (o sin nada), y así lo escriben. Creo que a menudo es simplemente un rasgo de pronunciación, ya que la pronunciación "correcta" suena afectada y casi pedante en lenguaje coloquial. El mismo hace que se diga "echao p'alante" en lugar de "echado para adelante", yo no tacharía a nadie de ignorante o inculto por decir lo primero en una conversación informal, pero sí en una comunicación formal o por escrito. Lo mismo con el imperativo.


 
Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Arai

Hola a todos:

La 2ª persona del plural del imperativo es "mirad", y "mirar" es un infinitivo.

Creo recordar que hace años, cuando estudiaba, leí en el Curso Superior de Sintaxis Española de Gili Gaya que se puede usar el infinitivo con valor de infinitivo . 

No estoy segura. ¿Alguien me lo podría aclarar? ¿Alguien tiene el manual? Yo lo he perdido y ahora no sé dónde consultarlo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## hosec

Arai said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> La 2ª persona del plural del imperativo es "mirad", y "mirar" es un infinitivo.
> 
> Creo recordar que hace años, cuando estudiaba, leí en el Curso Superior de Sintaxis Española de Gili Gaya que se puede usar el infinitivo con valor de infinitivo . (¿No querrás decir *imperativo*?)
> 
> No estoy segura. ¿Alguien me lo podría aclarar? ¿Alguien tiene el manual? Yo lo he perdido y ahora no sé dónde consultarlo.
> 
> Muchas gracias


 


Hola, Arai:

Que yo recuerde, el infinitivo se puede usar con valor de imperativo en estos dos contextos (a lo mejor son más):
- Precedido de "a": ¡A callar!
- En carteles de obligación y prohibición: Empujar (cartel en una puerta, por ejemplo); No fumar.


Saludos


----------



## Arai

Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## Amras

Buenas.

Mi pregunta era si es crrecto hacer este tipo de cambios: comed por comer:

Comed bien
Comer bien (Vos.)

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No, *Amras*. 

Si te diriges a varias personas (a las que tutearías, individualmente, sin excepción) para decirles que coman bien, debes decir: *comed bien*.

*Comer* solo se usa como infinitivo: *comer de forma equilibrada es comer bien. *


----------



## Laztana

Hola,

yo creo que es incorrecto pero está muy extendido, de hecho aquí en el País Vasco lo decimos muchísimo, yo misma uso el infinitivo al hablar, aún a sabiendas de que es incorrecto porque estoy acostumbrada a oirlo todo el tiempo.
Saludos


----------



## Amras

Gracias a ambos, ya me imaginaba que era incorrecto (me costará trabajo corregirlo, menos mal que soy andaluz y ahora se que simplemente tengo que decir comé xD)
Pasa lo mismo con los reflexivos, ¿no?

Sentaros-->sentaos


----------



## Laztana

eso mismo, el imperativo es "sentaos".
es difícil cambiarlo, yo lo he dejado por imposible pero, eso sí, pongo mucho cuidado cuando lo escribo para no meter la zanca...de todas maneras mucha suerte


----------



## Amras

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Argótide

Solicito opiniones: cada vez que leo un manual de instrucciones (escrito originalmente en español o traducido al español), me encuentro con que hay dos métodos de exponer las instrucciones.

O se ponen los verbos en el infinitivo: _abrir, armar, apretar, soltar, colocar_, etc., 
o se ponen en el imperativo, segunda persona formal, singular: _abra, arme, apriete, suelte, coloque_,  etc. 

¿Se consideran ambas formas correctas? ¿Cuál es la preferencia en este foro?


----------



## lamartus

No sé la forma correcta pero a mí me gusta más el imperativo, al menos sé que me están hablando a mí .

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Coincido con Lamartus. Pero lo más importante no es si hablan en imperativo o en infinitivo, sino que sean claros. Al parecer lo traducen del inglés al chino, luego al inglés de nuevo y por fin al español. A veces me vuelvo loco, y siempre me sobran piezas.


----------



## Namarne

Me sumo a las opiniones anteriores, puntualizaciones incluidas. 
Yo recuerdo haber oído a algún maestro de antaño decir incluso que el uso del infinitivo era inapropiado, en rigor. Yo casi me decanto por esta opinión también, puesto que tales frases en infinitivo se oyen imperativas (lo cual no debe de ser correcto).


----------



## Violeta.74

¡Hola! 

Considero que ambas son correctas.

Yo prefiero el infinitivo porque la frase con el imperativo me suena muy mandona.

Cuestión de gustos creo yo.


----------



## Namarne

Violeta.74 said:


> Yo prefiero el infinitivo porque la frase con el imperativo me suena muy mandona.


Eso también es verdad. Dejando a un lado la cuestión de la (hiper)corrección, quizá es lo que se pretende con el uso del infinitivo, buscar un tono más neutro. 
Puede que la cuestión de la corrección importe más o menos según el tipo de texto que sea.


----------



## Jellby

A mí, en instrucciones, carteles, etc. donde la comunicación es muy impersonal, sí me parece correcto el uso del infinitivo, que es en cierto modo un acortamiento de "hay que abrir...", "conviene armar...", "se debe empujar...". E incluso creo que lo prefiero en esos casos, prefiero que en las puertas ponga "tirar/empujar" que "tire/empuje".

Por supuesto, eso no hay que confundirlo con el uso incorrecto del infitivo en lugar de la segunda persona plural del imperativo: "callaros de una vez".


----------



## abbaaccddc

Una ventaja del infinitivo es que elude el tratar de tú o usted. Encuentro muy prepotente que en el metro de Santiago diga "Deja bajar antes de subir" o que en una autopista diga "Conserva tu derecha". En el caso de los avisos del tránsito el uso tradicional no es uniforme. En Chile hay signos "PARE" y "Ceda el paso" (hoy reemplazado por un símbolo sin palabras) y los demás usan el infinitivo: "No entrar", "No adelantar", "No virar (doblar) derecha/izquierda", "No tocar bocina", "No estacionar". Afortunadamente en las autopistas nunca hay que parar o ceder el paso, porque si no son capaces de inventar un octógono rojo que diga "PARA".

Los que están acostumbrados al signo STOP o al signo ALTO aquí pueden ver un signo PARE: http://www.disenoemergente.cl/proyectos/sking_20060804_pare.jpg


----------



## Mariarayen

Yo nunca escuché que el uso del infinitivo fuese incorrecto para instructivos. De hecho existen ambas formas en todos lados. Supongo que es solo una cuestión de preferencia. A mí me gusta más el infinitivo, no sé por qué, seguramente por lo que ya dijeron: el imperativo suena mandón


----------



## Namarne

Mariarayen said:


> Yo nunca escuché que el uso del infinitivo fuese incorrecto para instructivos.


No se trata de correcto o incorrecto. Una frase que diga: echar sal, no significa nada, no está conjugada, parece una mera definición. 
Otra cosa es que ya nos entendemos, ¿verdad?


----------



## Argótide

¡Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!


----------



## MarX

Jellby said:


> Conviene señalar que muchas de las personas que pronuncian la "r" lo hacen a sabiendas de que lo correcto es con "d" (o sin nada), y así lo escriben. Creo que a menudo es simplemente un rasgo de pronunciación, ya que la pronunciación "correcta" suena afectada y casi pedante en lenguaje coloquial. El mismo fenómeno hace que se diga "echao p'alante" en lugar de "echado para adelante", yo no tacharía a nadie de ignorante o inculto por decir lo primero en una conversación informal, pero sí en una comunicación formal o por escrito. Lo mismo con el imperativo.


Creo en cada idioma vivviente existe una brecha entre la lengua hablada y la escrita (en indonesio, árabe, alemán suizo, norueco, etc. es grandísima).
En el caso del castellano esa *R* en el imperativo es simplemente una de tal diferencias.
No supongo que esa *R* llegará (o necesito el subjuntivo aquí?) a ser aceptado en el idioma escrito, pero no nos olvidemos que al fin y al cabo, el castellano se desarrolló del latín mal hablao , y los cambios muestran que un idioma no es muerto.


----------



## Cosmonauta

Cuando los usuarios piden consejo, no están pidiendo nuestros criterios personales, ni ejemplos de cómo hablamos en nuestra región o en nuestra época, sino la opción o las opciones normativas. Los usuarios no están preguntando lo que nos parecen las normas. Si yo preguntara sobre un término, uso, giro en inglés y los hablantes ingleses se enzarazaran en cómo lo dicen en su pueblo, cómo lo expresa su estrato social, lo que es estadísticamente mayoritario, lo que se dice en Autralia o en Chelsea, lo que piensan ellos que debe hacer su Academia de la Lengua y etc., me parecería un despropósito. Si pasara una temporada en una región inglesa y tuviera que aprender cómo se habla en esa región y el estrato social en el que habitara, sería absurdo. Hagámoslo fácil. Si el usuario conoce la/s norma/s y luego escoge, hace lo mismo que hacemos todos: nos enseñaron a conjugar el imperativo y luego no lo usamos así en ciertas regiones y en ciertos ambientes y estratos sociales. Pues muy bien. Por otro lado, que informemos de una norma no significa que estemos de acuerdo con ella. Nuestra opinión de la norma no creo que sea relevante para el usuario, sino los matices de uso que podamos aportarle.


----------



## carlosch

abbaaccddc said:


> Una ventaja del infinitivo es que elude el tratar de tú o usted. Encuentro muy prepotente que en el metro de Santiago diga "Deja bajar antes de subir" o que en una autopista diga "Conserva tu derecha". En el caso de los avisos del tránsito el uso tradicional no es uniforme. En Chile hay signos "PARE" y "Ceda el paso" (hoy reemplazado por un símbolo sin palabras) y los demás usan el infinitivo: "No entrar", "No adelantar", "No virar (doblar) derecha/izquierda", "No tocar bocina", "No estacionar". Afortunadamente en las autopistas nunca hay que parar o ceder el paso, porque si no son capaces de inventar un octógono rojo que diga "PARA".
> 
> Los que están acostumbrados al signo STOP o al signo ALTO aquí pueden ver un signo PARE: http://www.disenoemergente.cl/proyectos/sking_20060804_pare.jpg



En Puerto Rico se usa también el signo de 'PARE'  pero no se utiliza el infinitivo, acá verás el signo de_ 'No vire a la izquierda (o derecha)'_ , 'No estacione' y el signo de_ 'No entre'.

_


----------



## XiaoRoel

El uso del *infinitivo yusivo o de mandato* es absolutamente legal, herencia del *latín*.


----------



## Valtiel

... Pero teniendo dos formas de expresar dos significados diferentes y supuestamente distintos, ¿por qué hemos de usar únicamente una? La RAE y yo opinamos que es empobrecer la lengua tontamente.

Saludos.


----------



## mateus-BR

Buen día a todos!

¿Qué es preferible usar para dar instrucciones en un documento técnico, los verbos en el modo imperativo (tercera persona del singular) o en infinitivo?
Por ejemplo:
*MEDIDAS DE PRIMEROS AUXILIOS
En caso de inhalación:
*1º Remover para un lugar fresco y aireado, dejar descansar, mantener las vías aéreas permeables (inclinar la cabeza hacia atrás).

2º Remueva para un lugar fresco y aireado, deje descansar, mantenga las vías aéreas permeables (incline la cabeza hacia atrás).

¿Cual de las dos formas se ve mejor y más técnica?

Gracias de antemano.

iSaludos!


----------



## Julvenzor

mateus-BR said:


> Buen día a todos!
> 
> ¿Qué es preferible usar para dar instrucciones en un documento técnico, los verbos en el modo imperativo (tercera persona del singular) o en infinitivo?
> Por ejemplo:
> *MEDIDAS DE PRIMEROS AUXILIOS
> En caso de inhalación:
> *1º Remover para un lugar fresco y aireado, dejar descansar, mantener las vías aéreas permeables (inclinar la cabeza hacia atrás).
> 
> 2º Remueva para un lugar fresco y aireado, deje descansar, mantenga las vías aéreas permeables (incline la cabeza hacia atrás).
> 
> ¿Cual de las dos formas se ve mejor y más técnica?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> iSaludos!




Siendo sincero, no me gusta ninguna. En vez de técnico, queda confuso como una receta de cocina. 

Yo escribiría:

*Desplace* al  paciente/herido a un lugar fresco y aireado, déjelo descansar y procure  que mantenga las vías aéreas *despejadas* (inclínele la cabeza hacia  atrás).

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Pixidio

¿Estamos hablando de una persona o de una masa?

Si fuera una masa, diría: "colocar (remover está mal usado) en un lugar fresco y aireado, dejar descansar... ". Si se trata de una persona mi versión sería: "lleve al afectado a un lugar fresco y con buena ventilación; déjelo descansar...".
Más allá del tecnicismo, (creo que) no se puede hablar de una persona igual que de una masa.


----------



## Migueles

mateus-BR said:


> Buen día a todos!
> 
> ¿Qué es preferible usar para dar instrucciones en un documento técnico, los verbos en el modo imperativo (tercera persona del singular) o en infinitivo?
> Por ejemplo:
> *MEDIDAS DE PRIMEROS AUXILIOS
> En caso de inhalación:
> *1º Remover para un lugar fresco y aireado, dejar descansar, mantener las vías aéreas permeables (inclinar la cabeza hacia atrás).
> 
> 2º Remueva para un lugar fresco y aireado, deje descansar, mantenga las vías aéreas permeables (incline la cabeza hacia atrás).
> 
> ¿Cual de las dos formas se ve mejor y más técnica?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> iSaludos!




Me parece que tanto la primera (verbo en infinitivo) como la segunda (verbo en imperativo) son buenas opciones y, más bien, es una cuestión de estilos más que un asunto técnico.



Saludos


----------

